# Solved: "Please enter your reply below this line"



## hhm7163 (Dec 12, 2002)

I received a reply from a tech support person where they have assigned an incident number. They tell me that any reply MUST be entered in the space provided or it will be discarded: "Please enter your reply below this line" with a one line space followed by "Please enter your reply above this line". Nothing that I do will permit me to type between the lines specified. How is this done? It appears to be common. I have seen it previously in replies from support folks where an incident number has been assigned. 

Thanks,
Herman


----------



## iSpec (Nov 4, 2004)

Did you hit the Reply button first? You cannot edit received mail...


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

I presume this reply is in the message body of the email rather than an attached document?

Try opening their email, click anywhere in the message text...then press Ctl A (selects all the text), then Ctl C (copies all the text to the clipboard). Then open a new message, place the cursor in the text area and press Crl V (pastes all the text). You'll then be able to type in the designated area.

With the original message still open, you can copy and paste the address and the subject information. Then send the new message you've created.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Oops..yes, as iSpec says, you cannot type into their email if that's what you're trying to do...you have to hit reply first. However, for this to work you must have your email program options set to include the original message with your reply.


----------



## hhm7163 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks. I always reply by hitting Reply, but in this case it doesn't give me the below line and above line requirement. I will try your other suggestions and let you know.


----------



## hhm7163 (Dec 12, 2002)

OK, I copied and pasted the tech's message to a new message which allowed me to type between the lines. Hopefully that is the procedure they had in mind. 
I'm always impressed by the help I receive from this site. You folks are great. Thanks much!


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Glad we could help. If you feel the problem is now sorted, please use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark it 'solved'.

Cheers...


----------



## hhm7163 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks. I will remember that for the future.


----------

